# Time ATAC Rebuild



## musgravecycles (Sep 8, 2004)

Does anyone know of an online time ATAC rebuild manual? I just scored a set of Ti's for cheap but they need new bearings, and I'll probably put new bars in at the same time while I've got them open. Is there a manual online somewhere for this? Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## BrokenSpoke (Jun 28, 2002)

*Here you go*

http://www.time-sport.com/us/accueil.htm

The site acts a little weird though. when you click on the pedal you have, at least in my case, a pop up window quickly opens and closes. What is did was put a .zip file in my C drive. When I did a search for.zip files I was able to locate it, double click on it, and open the manual.


----------



## GraniteX (Sep 21, 2006)

Bumping this thread up from the dead.

I noticed today that one of the bars/springs on my ATAC XS pedal is loose - it moves laterally a mm or two on the pin. That would explain some funny-feeling releases lately.

There's no visible damage, but I'd guess I slammed the bar into a rock mountain biking this summer, and that bent something just enough to allow this play. 

Anyone know if replacement bars and springs are available and if the job is do-able? The TIME web site is no help.


----------



## Swami Scott (Oct 2, 2004)

Time website isn't very helpful with this statement:

"Other than keeping the ATAC XS and ATAC ALIUM pedals clean, no
maintenance is necessary. In normal conditions the bearings are
waterproof and all materials are rust-proof. Do not use pressurized
water directly on the bearings. Before riding, please check that the
pedals are clean and free of debris."

Old ATAC's are covered here:
http://www.sicklines.com/tech/howto/time-atac-pedal-rebuilding

New XS's, I've looked and no good info found yet. I'm about to take one apart so I should be able to create my own docs. I've found quite a few sites with parts for the XS's.


----------



## GraniteX (Sep 21, 2006)

I found parts at bikeparts.com (duh). Although I'm not quite sure what to order - I guess now I need a parts diagram.


----------



## GraniteX (Sep 21, 2006)

I found parts at bikeparts.com (duh). Although I'm not quite sure what to order - I guess now I need a parts diagram.


----------



## rs3o (Jan 22, 2004)

I just rebuilt my XSs and the only thing they needed was new bushings. The outboard bearings were fine. The bushings are 10mm x14mm x16mm. You'll need the right size punch to get the old ones out (they're press-fit) then you can use a bench vise or a C-clamp to press the new ones back in.


----------



## GraniteX (Sep 21, 2006)

rs30,

that's good to know, thx. My problem is not with bearings but with the bars/springs. Have you ever rebuilt/repalced those?


----------



## rs3o (Jan 22, 2004)

GraniteX said:


> rs30,
> 
> that's good to know, thx. My problem is not with bearings but with the bars/springs. Have you ever rebuilt/repalced those?


I haven't but when I was searching for information on the bushings I came across a posting over on MTBR where someone had scanned instructions for rebuilding ATACs (including replacing the bars/springs) that had been published in a British biking mag. Try doing a serch of the forums over there and you'll probably find it. The article looked very informative and well done. 

As long as you are taking them apart, you might as well replace the bushings. I had a drivetrain click that was driving me nuts for about six months. I cleaned and greased and reassembled everything numerous times to no avail. Eventually I realized it was the pedals! D'oh! The new bushings instantly made my bike near-silent.


----------



## Swami Scott (Oct 2, 2004)

rs3o said:


> I just rebuilt my XSs and the only thing they needed was new bushings. The outboard bearings were fine. The bushings are 10mm x14mm x16mm. You'll need the right size punch to get the old ones out (they're press-fit) then you can use a bench vise or a C-clamp to press the new ones back in.


So, to start the rebuild...end cap comes off then axle nut gets removed. Did you have to give the pedal a little shot to get it off the axle at that point?

To answer GraniteX: It looks like the spring pins no longer use the Time tool but are press fit. I'm sure you need a punch to get them out and replace the spring.

Unfortunately the MTBR post if for the older style ATAC's and not the same procedure as the XS's.


----------



## rs3o (Jan 22, 2004)

TeamSwami.com said:


> So, to start the rebuild...end cap comes off then axle nut gets removed. Did you have to give the pedal a little shot to get it off the axle at that point?


Yes, the axle will still be held into the body by the outboard bearing so you'll need to put the pedal in a vice and tap on the outboard end of the axle--doesn't take much force. Then you'll be left with the bushing still in the pedal body, the loose outboard bearing and the loose axle. To get at the bushing, you'll need to pop out the seal on the inboard side. Pry it out from around the outside with something small and a little sharp (not too sharp, you could use a small flat-bladed screwdriver). Once the seal is removed, you can use a punch or what-have-you to get it out. IIRC, you insert the punch from the outboard side and drive the bushing inboardly. Keep track of which pedal body is right and which is left. Once they're all apart, it's easy to forget which is which. I had to look at another pair of pedals that were fully assembled. Fortunately the axles are labeled (and the threading makes it obvious).


----------



## kiko (Mar 22, 2009)

*Replacing springs in the XS series is actually trivial*

I just replaced the 8 springs in my ATAC XS pedals in less than 15 minutes. It's so easy I'm amazed I never thought of doing this before. Some hints:

* You start by driving out the pins. I did that by hammering them out using a mallet and an old allen wrench, but I'm sure that you could do much better using a proper drive.

* Each pin holds two twin springs; the springs are mirrored. Just pull the bar out, release the springs, and put the new springs in.

* Hammering the pins back in is easy, but make sure the springs, bar and pin are all aligned with the hole on the far side of the pedal.

* I bought my springs from smartbikeparts.com; they were US$3.50 each. Remember you need to buy 4 left springs and 4 right springs to replace the full set on a pair of pedals.

* If you (like me) bought only 3 pair (doh) you can bend the old springs back into place by using two pliers. I don't know how long they will last but they sure feel tight!

I was going to buy new pedals! I really love these pedals.


----------



## ElPasoTom (Mar 9, 2012)

*Time ATAC pedal rebuild video*

I've put up a video for anyone interested on the ATAC (newer style) pedal rebuild, replacing steel with full ceramic bearings:

Time ATAC Pedal Ceramic Bearing Install - YouTube

Hope it helps someone.

Tom


----------

